# Info for first-time boat ownership...



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

I was contemplating purchasing a boat to fish the Cheseapeake or OC sometime within the next year. I was thinking of something in the 25-30 foot range fitted with twin outboards. Can anyone point me to some resources where I could gather information for prospective boat owners? Anything from insurance and licenses to marinas and maintenance would be helpful. Would it be better to buy used or new? Also what distinguishes one brand of boat from another such as Robalo, Pursuit or Hydra-Sports?

Thanks...


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*first time boat buyer info*

There's not alot of us on the boating board but Im sure some others will try to help. The first thing I would say if youre going to go 25 or bigger make sure you are capable of towing or have a plan for a marina to keep her at. in my opinon if you are able to buy new, buy new but many warrenties are transferable now but you have to make sure. As for brand of boats thats sorta like chevy vs ford there are tons of brands out there and you have to do youre research. Here are some links to good resources on boats in general and then a link to my favorite boat the triumph. The last link is all info for boating in maryland both bay and ocean. 

http://www.thehulltruth.com/

http://www.triumphowners.net/forums/index.php?

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/boating/regulations/

good luck in youre search, take youre time and find something that fits you and is comfratable. Its sorta off a love and hate relationship owning a boat when the fish are coming over the rails steady and big youre in love but upkeep and problems are a fact of life in boating. any other questions just ask.


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

Not sure if this will help, but I've got a 28 Hydrasport WA Vector and my insurance is $750/year. You really need to shop around because I got quotes as high as 2 grand! The cost to keep it in a slip or Hi/Dry will depend on where on the bay you keep it. I'm paying $600/year for a slip now, but before, I was paying $2300. There were some places that wanted over 3 grand/yr so it depends on where you chose to keep it. There are places where you can keep it on a trailer for much less then in a wet slip, but then you'll need a vehicle to dunk it in/out of the water.

As for research, I feel it's best to hit all the boat shows to see what you like then ask around on the different boards what everyone else's opinion is on a given boat. That way you'll get info on specific boats and not general info about a brand. Plus, you might end up liking a brand you've never heard of.

For example, Hydrasports makes 3 different lines of boats. With that, the Vector series is their offshore boats, Lightning is the entry level and Bay Bolt their bay boats. This can get confusing when asking about the brand because your replies might be based on experiances on different lines of their boats. Believe me, there's a hugh difference between a Vector and a Lightning.


I could probably give you a book, so I better stop now, if you have a specific question just ask. Also when buying a boat, make sure you check the reputation of the dealer. A bad dealer can make your boating experiance hell.


BTW, if I were looking for a new boat, I'd look really hard at the Hydrasport 2900VX with a Genset and twin 250 Etecs.

Good Luck!

- Dae


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

*I agree with Dae*

to each his own. I have a 26' Glacier Bay catamaran that I have no regrets getting. I personally would advise you to get it used. The value drops a rediculous amount if you get it new, and if you decide in a year that it's not exactly what you want then your kinda SOL for the next several years if you got a loan to buy it. However, then you run the risk of getting a lemon. I would say go out and do some research to find out what is right for you. www.boattrader.com is a good website to look at used boats, and www.boattest.com for research. For a V-hull, if you decide on a Robalo, Pursuit, Hydra Sport you can't go wrong. Grady White and Boston Whaler (the older whaler's) are great, but with a foam filled hull your going to get beat up when the water gets choppy. For a catamaran, go with the Glacier Bay. My two cents....


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I have a 29' Cris Craft (1984) and my insurance (full coverage) is $280 a year. I have twin 260 inboards.

Do yourself a favor get the Boat US towing insurance. Its $122 a year and will save ya lots of money if/when you need it. It saved us $2000 this year when our steering went out. There was no way I could navigate crab pot alley with just the throttle and gears.


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

cygnus-x1 said:


> There was no way I could navigate crab pot alley with just the throttle and gears.


I can see it now.... to turn right, fwd Port motor, Reverse on Starbaord motor... That could make for a long long ride..


- Dae


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Dae said:


> I can see it now.... to turn right, fwd Port motor, Reverse on Starbaord motor... That could make for a long long ride..
> 
> 
> - Dae


Yep ... its the preferred way of docking the boat boat out on the water .... ain't know way. Besides I am in no hurry to replace the trannies. BTW when we were towed in through crab pot alley we picked up a pot on each prop so always get checked after a tow.


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

*Thanks for the feedback...*

Yeah I have been doing a number of boat searches and mostly familiarizing myself with each models specific layout...I have seen where a number of people do buy a new model vessel and turn around and trade up...I would like to try and do my due diligence and hopefully get it mostly right on the first go-round...

I did go to the Washington D.C. Boat Show last year and they indeed were showcasing numerous models from a pretty wide array of manufacturers...There are some really beautiful boats out there like the Yellowfins, Contenders, Fountains and Wellcrafts and Cats...I was sort of looking at a boat that I could do some off-shore fishing with maybe and also have seating and space for my nephews if they wanted to stay a little bit out of the sun...I did walk around the 30ft offshore Pursuit at the boat show but I'll have to do a little more research...

Thanks again for everyone's help...


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

My take is this: 

buying a first boat stay on the small end of your range and go used. buy a top brand though, get a survey and bargain hard for a good price. 

here is my reasoning: 

small end or your size range = easier to operate, tow, clean, maintain, less fuel. you can learn the rope of boat ownership with less work. 

used: since you have not owned a boat before you will learn a lot the first year about what you really want in a boat while using your new(used) boat. so you can buy the next one from a position of being well informed about what you NEED. that may be one year later, the money lost selling a used boat one year later will be much less costly than one year's depreciation on a new boat in that size range. 

first boat you will hit stuff, break stuff and generally screw up once or twice while learning, no shame there, just reality. so i say why bang up a brand new boat? you won't take a big hit when you sell if you ding some things up.

buy a top brand because that will be easier to sell later. used boats from top brands hold their value pretty well, the original owner takes the real pounding. 

get a survey, let an expert help you avoid problem boats. if a surveyor finds a problem in a boat that you would have bought you can walk away. he just saved you WAY more than you paid him, guaranteed.

bargain hard, well it IS money 

lastly, the advice to buy tow insurance is very good, take it. 

good luck,
jerry


----------



## HawgHvn (Jun 4, 2003)

The two best days of a boat owner's life - the day he buys his boat and the day he sells it.

*B* reak
*O *ut
*A * nother
*T * housand

But really, all kidding aside, make sure you look at the after purchase costs very closely and include them in your decision. Storage, hauling, upkeep, engine maintenance, fuel costs, etc., etc. Check the current cost of a reliable marine mechanic - Not badmouthing marine mechanics, but nowadays, one hour is about as much as many people make in a day. 

And you get what you pay for - in the initial investment, in the after-purchase items, and your mechanic. 

Finally, if you aren't single, make sure SWMBO isn't going to have a problem with you having a mistress that takes up a lot of your time, attention, energy, and money. Otherwise, that investment opportunity will make a great-looking yard ornament.


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Yep ... its the preferred way of docking the boat boat out on the water ....


That's how I do it. It's actually pretty easy once you get the hang of it. But my motors are spaced rather far apart which might make turning with just motors a little more affective.


----------



## TOBER (Nov 15, 2006)

i say used for the learning process, also already has the electronis installed, get a servey, if you have a truck to pull it ok if not my 24 ft cost about 250 a month for dry storage i have a truck but still its easier and i use it more often than i did, it is nothing to get off work go have it put in and go out. take a boating course learn the rules of the road this should be manitory if you ask me
also it will lower your insurance. find a boat that fits your needs fishing, family, bay, ocean ect. 
find the one you like ask for a ride in one try tidalfish.com or here dont jump into it take your time figure out what you want. i started out witha 18 ft cc then moved up but sometines i wish i had my 18 ft back i thought the wife would go more in a bigger boat then i found out just why i got in to fishing to start with


----------

